# Best first Ranitomeya



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Which Ranitomeya would be a good first from the genus. I'm keeping Dendrobates tinctorius 'Cobalt', and Epipedobates anthonyi. 



Thanks John


----------



## Ronnie (Jun 1, 2016)

I have some Ranitomeya Imitator 'Varadero' that I absolutely love. Probably the more readily accessible, affordable, and colorful (for their price) dart frogs in my opinion. Although all Ranitomeya are great!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Either Ventrimaculatas (whatever they go by now - any locality) or Imitator (any locality).

You may want to check SWFG so you don't have to have them shipped?

s


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not too experienced at all but my first were ranitomeya sirensis orange mine are very bold and are fun too watch I bought mine from genesis exotics I'd recommend them they have a good line of different thumbnail species as well


----------



## Xan (Jun 4, 2015)

Another vote for Ranitomeya Imitator "Varadero". They have stunning colors (metallic orange and blue), they vary a lot in markings, and they're very bold. I see all three of mine every day, and their tank is heavily planted.

They also work in groups. I have a mated pair and another male in a ~18 gallon, and I've never seen any aggression between the two males.

I also really wanted a frog that would raise its own young inside the tank. Well, that plan worked -- their first froglet just popped out of a bromeliad a few days ago, and I saw a tad being transported today!

All in all, an incredible frog that makes me want to get more thumbnails. The only downside is their call is unremarkable and quiet (although that may be a bonus to some people).


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd vote for variabilis and any of the imitators.


----------



## Drteeth (Sep 17, 2016)

Another vote for Varaderos. I just purchased a pair this week as my first frogs in years. The colors are great, they are active, and the male calls often. I just stare at the cage all day when I'm at my desk at work and they are really entertaining.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

My first Thumbs were Imi's and i loved them. So 1 vote for Imitators.


----------



## medusa (Oct 30, 2011)

any of the imitators or ventrimaculata. Cant go wrong.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to getting either Imitator or Vents.



Scott said:


> Either Ventrimaculatas (whatever they go by now - any locality) or Imitator (any locality).
> 
> You may want to check SWFG so you don't have to have them shipped?
> 
> s


I'll be looking probably next month. I'm in the middle of setting up two new tanks. My new 12X12X18 is basically ready. My forty gallon breeder should be planted after this weekend.


----------



## Drteeth (Sep 17, 2016)

What about reticulatas? They are beautiful but I'm not sure if they are as bold as the others.


----------

